
Ask HN: Medical issues, might lose job. How to make some quick money? - justaguyhere
I have some savings, so I can live a few months off it. But the medical bills are piling up and I&#x27;ll likely lose my current job. I need at least $3k (after taxes) for the bills per month (not in US). On top of this, I have limited time as I have to care for dad.<p>Any advice on where to find work? I can put in 20 hours a week max. I can code in LAMP stack, do product development, project management and data analysis. I&#x27;ll take any help I can get.<p>Thank You
======
jakobegger
I don't know where in the world you are located, but 3000 USD after taxes for
20h per week sounds like a lot of money.

Some companies in major cities might pay that much, but it's going to be hard
to find part time jobs -- companies prefer employing people full time.

A possible solution could be contract work. Here in Austria, there are lots of
small agencies that send developers to big companies and banks. Rates for
experienced devs can be 80€ per hour, so at 20h per week you might be able to
make 3000€ after taxes. I'm not sure how easy it is to get a job like that,
though.

------
wsc981
I work through Codementor [0]. It’s possible with some clients to work 20
hours a week and the platform provides decent pay through CodementorX
(freelance jobs), but you’d need to pass some tests and a Skype interview.

——

[0]: [https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)

~~~
justaguyhere
Thank you. Do they expect high end programmers or is it normal stuff?

~~~
wsc981
Well, they both have an unvetted platform (Codementor) and a vetted platform
(CodementorX). Both unvetted and vetted developers can respond to the same
projects. But of course for vetted developers there are some tests and
interviews to make sure the developer is of decent quality.

But I feel it's probably a bit less difficult to get into compared to Toptal
for the average dev. I consider myself an above average dev, but not a super
1337 ninja rockstar.

------
a-saleh
First, as I don't know the system in your country, I would consider two
things:

1) what is the safety-net available to you? i.e. in my country, if you file
the proper paperwork you can get some support for caring for a disabled
relative. Or there might be a possibility to make your health-insurance to pay
for their problems

2) you say you are likely losing your current job. Can you first try to
negotiate qith your superior for ammendment to your current employment? I.e.
when my daughter was born I managed to negotiate 30h instead of 40h week, just
to be able to help my wife with her.

3) W.r.t. 2) you could try to change jobs, it should be easier to negotiate
3k/20h in a new job where a corporation wants you for a position, than with
your current employer.

In your position I would be afraid to venture outside of regular employment.
In my experience, when stressed with a family-crisis, I wouldn't be able to
deliver consulting projects reliably, especially if I didn't have a pipeline
delivering reliable well-paying clients.

I wish you luck!

------
imhoguy
Just tell people you know that you need some help. I mean not cash exactly but
e.g. negotiate work from home, switch to more freelance position, ask
friends/network if they can refer you to someone who needs your skills. They
will be helpful, I am sure. Beware of quick money traps! Good luck.

------
auslegung
In the US we can negotiate payment plans for our medical bills. If that is an
option, that could help stretch your savings.

------
jryan49
Are you sure you do not have disability insurance with your current job?

~~~
justaguyhere
I am not disabled, my family member is sick, so I have to take time off to
support them.

~~~
jryan49
To me, it's not that clear that you are talking about a family member.

Do you work in California, New Jersey, or Rhode Island? You may qualify for
paid leave.

edit: if not FMLA may protect your job for 12 weeks, though it is unpaid

[https://www.dol.gov/whd/fmla/](https://www.dol.gov/whd/fmla/)

[https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs28.pdf](https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs28.pdf)

~~~
justaguyhere
I am not in the US :( My dad has some insurance coverage, which will run out
soon.

~~~
jryan49
Oh I'm sorry! I missed that part in the parenthesis. Good luck.

------
roschdal
Save yourself first.

